# Erfahrungen mir Gosuma Ltd. ?



## LuisF (17 Mai 2016)

Hallo,
habe einige Abbuchungen für "SMS-Abo" je 4,99 € auf meiner Handyrechnung einer Gosuma Ltd.
Natürlich gehe ich dagegen vor, aber hat vielleicht jemand hier Erfahrung mit dieser ominösen Firma ??
Luis


----------



## BenTigger (17 Mai 2016)

Das ist immer wieder der selbe Mist, egal wie die Firma sich grade nennt....


----------



## Jess4 (2 Juli 2016)

Also ich habe jetzt genau dasselbe, und zwar auch von Gosuma.
Sollte man nicht trotzdem versuchen vorzugehen, selbst wenn das eine Briefkastenfirma ist, damit sie dann zumindest den Aufwand haben eine neue zu gründen ?


----------



## Hippo (2 Juli 2016)

Nur zu ...
... wenn Du sonst nichts zu tun hast


----------



## Pythonista (25 März 2018)

nicht gegen gosuma, sondern deinen mobilfunkanbieter vorgehen
die sind greifbar


----------

